# My dear dear babies :)



## UyenNhii (Feb 8, 2009)

So I started loving Mac October 07 and this is what I've got this far


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow i like ur little(or not so little) setup!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice collection ;]


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! You've gotten a lot in 4 months!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!  You have an amazing collection for such a short period of time.  Imagine what your collection will look like in a year!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great collection


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## UyenNhii (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh dear! I'm sooo sorry! It's a typo! I actually meant 07!! I don't even have a job, so getting that much in 4 months would be craaazyyy. So sorryy! I'm totally changing it now!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## orkira (Feb 10, 2009)

That is quite a huge and very nice collection you have!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Feb 27, 2009)

oh my god i love it!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome collection you have got going there! its huge.

thanks for sharing


----------



## chaffsters33 (Mar 23, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

What a great collection!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 23, 2009)

love it!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 23, 2009)

great collection & I also notice ur brushes holder so cute it's a cow (drawing)...so cute


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2009)

really really nice collection


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 24, 2009)

um..wow. I can only hope to get that much after 1.5 years collecting!


----------



## sunshine16 (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful!
I'm jealous


----------



## insomma (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like blushes the most!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow!! Amazing


----------



## MarsG (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow nice collection! I´m just starting with mine but MAC is insanely expensive in norway! Wished maccosmetics.com shipped internationally.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

Ohhhh. dear lord, please give me your collection!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

ahh love this especially the mac barbie!


----------



## UyenNhii (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsunshiine* 

 
_ahh love this especially the mac barbie!_

 
Hihi, I actually have 2!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 31, 2010)

Lovely setup&collection!! xoxo


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Yum. I'm loving your brush collection!


----------

